
When is time tracking too accurate? When you're billing - welder
https://wakatime.com/blog/37-when-is-time-tracking-too-accurate
======
juancn
Why would I bill based on the time I'm typing? Most of the time is spent
thinking. Typing is just the minority of it.

~~~
welder
When I was freelancing, I would start by executing on the project and typing.
I'd stop in-between to think and read docs, but usually I'd begin and end the
day by typing. That's why billing by tracking typing worked for me. Even if I
had long meetings one day, I could look at that day's chart and see total
hours worked since the start/end times are shown.

------
rtkwe
Seems like just an ad for this time tracking software..

~~~
welder
I wrote this post for contractors who already use WakaTime, to raise awareness
of the timeout feature.

------
shartshooter
If a customer asked me to use this time tracking software I'd be outta there
in no time.

Any customer who's singularly focused on you not shifting them and not the
value you can bring is gonna be the worst customer you've ever had.

~~~
welder
You always have to track time when contracting, this just automates it for
you. A client asking you to use WakaTime's individual private dashboard is
just looking out for you and trying to make your work easier so you can focus
on bringing them more value instead of spending time tracking your time.

If they ask you to share your WakaTime project with them, that's when they're
focused on the wrong things.

~~~
shartshooter
It's completely reasonable for a customer to ask for my time logs, it happens
all the time. They often want to just understand how a given invoice is tied
to work that was completed.

However, consultants do work that isn't typing. I sit and think about
problems, I talk with colleagues, clients, do research. Few of those include
time spent typing.

Hard pass

------
wheelerwj
"when you need to bill your client, don't use our software/"

got it, thanks.

~~~
welder
Lol, no it's: When you need to bill you're client, decrease granularity to
include non-coding tasks. WakaTime is a very accurate log of the time you were
typing, it's just one part of what you should bill for.

